# Hello from Oklahoma, USA



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hiya, I think I was on here before but I couldn't get on it cuz of my comp and I got deleted, I dunno curse to short-term memory loss. I have a calico cat named Shadow Blade who HAS to stay in my room due to the fact she has disciplinary problems and we have 5 dogs in the house. She's a little wild thing, I might get a pic of her up soon. Her name is Shadow Blade...yeah i'm sure I was on here once before. Any tips on training a young-adult calico cat? She's not a kitten and she's about a year old so....any help? Cuz i've never owned a cat really before.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

First off, welcome (or should I say, welcome back ) to the forums! I hope we can help 

Well, seeing as you own five dogs and have never owned a cat before, your expectations for training are probably way too high. Her behavior, which you see as "wild" and her having "disciplinary issues", may very well be normal things for a cat. What you need to do is objectively look at her behavior and determine whether that _is_ a normal "cat thing", or whether it truly is a behavior problem. Oftentime, we find that we are the ones that need to change, not the cat. But if you post some specifics regarding her behavior, I'm sure people here will be able to help out.


----------



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

I posted some of the things she does on the Behavior place. People keep telling me that Calico cats are hard to train and are naturally wild.

Oh yes and thanks for the welcome but with my questions on behavior, i'm gonna get annoying


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome back  ..don't say you'll get annoying and ask on (didn't get to the B forum yet) which's a pretty good way to find out, right? and we'd love to help.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, no worries about being annoying, we're here to help! 



> People keep telling me that Calico cats are hard to train and are naturally wild.


Those are usually the same kind of people that say Dalmatians are high strung (I say this from experience owning a Dal). "People" make a lot of generalizations about specific animals or breeds, almost all of which are untrue. Calicos are no more wild or hard to own than any other cat. Don't let their foolishness cloud your thinking :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, and I'm glad you've joined us! Cats do have a mind of their own, but don't worry, your cat will soon have you trained. :wink: Seriously, she's young, and will settle down when she's out of her kittenhood, but you'll learn more about that in Behavior! You'll learn to love the independence of a cat. I'm sure, and admire her dignity.  Post all you want. That's why we're here.


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

newcatowner7 said:


> Oh yes and thanks for the welcome but with my questions on behavior, i'm gonna get annoying


You are not alone. I got my first cat last month after many years owning nothing but dogs. I won't say cats are better or worse than dogs, but I can guarantee you it's a whole new experience. You will love it!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Warm welcome back! And do ask away. You've gotten a little help already, I see.


----------



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks everyone  and yeah I got some help already, i've already learned that cats are smarter than most of the dogs I have lol


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome back. I used to have dogs before when I lived with my parents and having cats is totally different. I know you will learn a lot in this forum


----------



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I will, I learn new stuff everyday about cats! It's hard having to outsmart mine, we 'battle' for stuff like once she tried to get into the AC unit and I put some stuff up there, she just pushed them aside and tried to get in, finally I put up a trash can and she tried to get in and she pawed at the door for a few moments then finally went, "Meow..." in a very low voice like she was defeated lol


----------

